# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Список самых успешных людей Беларуси - 2011

## JAHolper

Список самых успешных людей Беларуси за 2011 год по версии портала "Ежедневник". Вот они, самые влиятельные бизнесмены, которым не страшен кризис. 

*№*
*имя*
*резиденция*
*тип бизнеса*
*возраст*

1
*Владимир ПЕФТИЕВ*, председатель общего собрания акционеров ЗАО "Белтехэкспорт"
Минск
Вооружения, высокие технологии, игорный бизнес, недвижимость, логистические проекты.
54 года (1957)

2
*Юрий ЧИЖ*, председатель совета директоров группы компаний "Трайпл", председатель наблюдательного совета ЗАО "ФК "Динамо-Минск"
 Минск
 ТЭК, строительство и недвижимость, производство стройматериалов, ритейл, пищевая отрасль, спорт и отдых, и развлечения, рестораны, фармацевтика, транспортные и таможенные услуги, сельское хозяйство
 48 лет (1963)

3
*Александр МОШЕНСКИЙ*, генеральный директор СП ООО "Санта Импэкс Брест"
 Брест
 Пищевая отрасль, ритейл
 41 год (1970)

 4
*Виталий АРБУЗОВ*, председатель совета директоров Fenox Global Group, председатель совета директоров Fenox Venture Capital
 Минск
 Автокомпоненты, венчурные инвестиции, ритейл, недвижимость
 45 лет (1966)

 5
*Александр ШАКУТИН*, председатель совета директоров ОАО "Амкодор", заместитель генерального директора ЗАО "ПМИ Групп"
 Минск
 Машиностроение, сельское хозяйство
 52 года (1959)

6
*Виктор ПЕТРОВИЧ*, директор ООО "Табак-инвест"
 Минск
 Табачное производство, ритейл
 н.д.

 7
*Евгений ШИГАЛОВ*, председатель правления ООО "Торговый дом "Ждановичи"
 Минск
 Рынки, сельскохозяйственное и пищевое производство, банк, авторитейл, логистика
 58 лет (1953)

 8
*Олег ХУСАЕНОВ*, генеральный директор ООО "Зубр капитал", председатель совета директоров ООО "МАХ "Атлант-М"
 Минск
 Инвестиции, авторитейл
 47 лет (1964)

 9
*Сергей САВИЦКИЙ*, генеральный директор ООО "МАХ "Атлант-М"
 Минск
 Авторитейл
 45 лет (1966)

 10
*Аркадий ДОБКИН*, президент и председатель совета директоров EPAM Systems Inc.
 Ньютаун (Пенсильвания, США)
 IT-услуги
 45 лет (1966)

 11
*Николай МАРТЫНОВ*, генеральный директор СООО "Марко", член наблюдательного совета ОАО "Белинвестбанк"
 Витебск
 Обувь, недвижимость
 54 года (1957)

 12
*Анатолий ТЕРНАВСКИЙ*, генеральный представитель группы компаний "Юнивест" в СНГ, член совета директоров "Гранд Инвест банк"
 Москва (Россия)
 Нефть и нефтепродукты, недвижимость, сельское хозяйство
 61 год (1950)

 13
*Юрий АВЕРЬЯНОВ*, председатель общего собрания акционеров ЗАО "Торговый мир "Кольцо"
 Минск
 Рынки, отдых и развлечения
 н.д.

 14
*Александр САДОВОЙ*, акционер ЗАО "Белтехэкспорт"
 Рига (Латвия)
 Вооружения, авиационный сервис, инвестиции
 н.д.

 15
*Алексей ЖУКОВ*, генеральный директор группы компаний "Алютех"
 Минск
 Роллетные системы, алюминиевый профиль, секционные ворота
 44 года (1967)

 16
*Упендра МАХАТО*, почетный генеральный консул Непала в Республике Беларусь
 Москва (Россия)
 Машиностроение, недвижимость, инвестиции
 51 год (1960)

 17
*Сергей КОСТЮЧЕНКО*, председатель правления ОАО "Приорбанк"
 Минск
 Банк, инвестиции
 55 лет (1956)

 18
*Евгений БАСКИН*, директор СЗАО "Серволюкс"
 Могилев
 Сельское хозяйство, ритейл
 н.д.

 19
*Леонид МЕДВЕДЬ*, председатель совета директоров ОАО "СКА-Банк", бывший акционер "Белорусского народного банка"
 Смоленск (Россия)
 Банк, инвестиции
 46 лет (1965)

 20
*Сергей ЛИТВИН*, директор UAB Investlit, совладелец компании "Евроторг"
 Вильнюс (Литва)
 Ритейл, алкоголь
 45 лет (1966)


Полный список читайте на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------

